# Rimowa Topas VAT refund



## Imago (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm buying a Topas cabin in the next week or two and found the model I like at Koffer for 24% off (including a VAT refund) the already cheaper EU price. 



Koffer doesn't ship to the US but I'm lucky to have a friend traveling to Milan on business next week who is willing to take shipment for me to help me save the almost $400 off USA msrp. I'm curious if anyone has done something similar to this before and what requirements might exist to get the vat refund? If need be, he can buy it and bring it back so that everything is in his name. But it would be easier if I simply wired the money to Koffer directly. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cawood (Aug 28, 2017)

Imago said:


> I'm buying a Topas cabin in the next week or two and found the model I like at Koffer for 24% off (including a VAT refund) the already cheaper EU price.
> 
> Koffer doesn't ship to the US but I'm lucky to have a friend traveling to Milan on business next week who is willing to take shipment for me to help me save the almost $400 off USA msrp. I'm curious if anyone has done something similar to this before and what requirements might exist to get the vat refund? If need be, he can buy it and bring it back so that everything is in his name. But it would be easier if I simply wired the money to Koffer directly.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Imago, I just got back from Scotland and I think that your friend is going to have to declare it himself. The issue being the goods coming back into the US and Customs tracking it. Same goes for the VAT refund...Regards,


----------

